# Nunhead news and chat



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 15, 2009)

Possibly the first of many, but indulge us anyway.

We're in the early stages of looking to buy a flat. We don't have the money to buy in Herne Hill where we live and like, so we're looking at areas not too far away where we can maybe afford what we're after (2 bedrooms and a garden of some description mostly.) There's some that look decent in Nunhead - so, any thoughts on the area? I've been through and it looks OK but that's about all I know about it.


----------



## Scarlette (Nov 15, 2009)

Spangle and I had drunken nights there. Surely she could tell. 

My friends used to live there. There is nothing there except pubs peopled by red nosed chaps. It is quite near Peckham and East Dulwich but as a place itself it doesn't have much to write home about.


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 15, 2009)

Amazing gothic cemetery in nunhead.


----------



## Scarlette (Nov 15, 2009)

Blagsta said:


> Amazing gothic cemetery in nunhead.



Oh yes, forgot that. It really is beautiful. Really beautiful.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 15, 2009)

milly molly said:


> Spangle and I had drunken nights there. Surely she could tell.



I suspect she doesn't remember.

Actually it was there I was summoned to to collect her wasn't it?


----------



## Scarlette (Nov 15, 2009)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I suspect she doesn't remember.
> 
> Actually it was there I was summoned to to collect her wasn't it?



Yes, but you needn't fret: that pub has closed down now. Though is apparently reopening as an Italian restaurant. But that won't last.


----------



## hipipol (Nov 15, 2009)

Its not too bad, pretty close to The Rye, including the Japanes Garden in Rye Park, which was ace in the snow last year.
Depends on which end/side of Nunhead, the station for instance abutts Telegraph Hill, but is pretty grim itself. South of the cemetry is where that daft cow of an MP lived with her sister, some ace places there but v quiet, still close to One Tree Hill, where I have seen Sparrow Hawks hurtle through the trees.

Good old school butchers by the green, decent bakery, etc
Transport sucks, but you cant have everything eh?

I lived there for nearly 3 years and liked it, have now been forced out to the badlands of Crofton Park, which to be honest, is ace, even if it is in Lewisham!!!


----------



## hipipol (Nov 15, 2009)

milly molly said:


> Yes, but you needn't fret: that pub has closed down now. Though is apparently reopening as an Italian restaurant. But that won't last.



Page 2 was good


----------



## IMR (Nov 15, 2009)

Good shops: Soper's the fishmongers, a greengrocer's, two bakers, at least one butcher. a small hardware shop. Train services from Nunhead station to Victoria or Blackfriars/Kings Cross Midland Road/Kentish Town and beyond. 2 Sisters Tandoori is a brilliant takeaway!

Fairly quiet, less Guardian reader types than Brockley. Not a bad place to live.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 15, 2009)

was going to say Sopers 

also the great wall Chinese is where we order from in ED - it shits on the ED ones


----------



## IMR (Nov 15, 2009)

not-bono-ever said:


> was going to say Sopers
> 
> also the great wall Chinese is where we order from in ED - it shits on the ED ones



Hmmm never tried that one. The Chinese takeaway on St Asaph's Road/Mantle Road is shit!

Tony's barbershop by Nunhead station is good. Right next door the worst name in London for a chip shop: The Silver Fish Bar.


----------



## hipipol (Nov 16, 2009)

Agreed on the 2 sisters - total tops


----------



## IMR (Nov 16, 2009)

hipipol said:


> Page 2 was good



It was okay wasn't it? They did quite a nice Sunday dinner too. Now the best place for that is the White Horse by Rye Park imo, bit of a walk but worth it. I like the old fellas in there who put on their Sunday best.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 16, 2009)

It's ok, we considered it. Ticks all the 'buying where you can afford' boxes. 

Oddly enough, South Norwood (where we bought) felt less remote than Nunhead, despite being miles further out, but I think that was 'cos of where friends live rather than the place itself.


----------



## g force (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah it always felt a little weird as a place but affordable. Nothing wrong per se with Nunhead I just found it entirely souless, very nothingy. The cemetary is amazing but that's not much of a reason to buy a place there.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 16, 2009)

The cemetery has an Open Day each year, with lots of fun and games for the kids.

Weird


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 16, 2009)

I've got 3 friends who have bought there in the past 4 yrs. Some decent pubs nearby but not much else - personally I think it's one of those slightly depressing London tumbleweed no man's land areas, that has crap transport. It's saving grace is it's close to Peckham Rye & ED.

One of the friend's who moved there cause of the house prices, used to live in W. London & always took the piss out of me for living in Brixton & that "shithole that is South London" 

Karma's a master comedian sometimes.


----------



## Scarlette (Nov 16, 2009)

hipipol said:


> Page 2 was good



Was awesome yes. But very very good at leading me astray.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 16, 2009)

I lived there for the first 25 years of my life, in Borland Road, just round the corner from the cemetery.  I went to Ivydale County Primary School (as it was called then).  My family didn't have a car and we managed ok with public transport.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 17, 2009)

I lived there for a short time years ago (1993,in Buchan Road) thought it was a bit too quiet and the trek up the hill from the pubs in New Cross got on my nerves.
 However these days if I'm feeling energetic I take the dog for a walk up Jermingham Road into Nunhead,  very good views of London from nearby Telegraph Hill Park . Nice little parade of food shops along Evelina Road  - they  still  have got reasonable priced greengrocers, butchers, bakers etc, which is a rarity these days. I like Nunhead library too.
  On the whole not a bad area, you could do a lot worse..


----------



## DeadManWalking (Nov 17, 2009)

I had an offer on my first house accepted last week, 2 beds and a garden.  Really like the area, good pubs, great bakery and a great fish mongers.

Would definitely recommend it as a place to buy if your a FTB although you may get more for your money in Forest Hill etc but I found that a bit surburban


----------



## zenie (Nov 17, 2009)

DeadManWalking said:


> I had an offer on my first house accepted last week,


 
You, are buying a house?  Good for you! 

Nunhead is nice, it's becoming very gentrified! You get much more for your money than HH and there's a ballroom dancing place up the road in Brockley for spangles. 

Also means you wouldn't have to deal with Lambeth Council which is always a bonus lol. Is half of Nunhead Lewisham Council and half Southwark I forget?


----------



## DeadManWalking (Nov 17, 2009)

zenie said:


> You, are buying a house?  Good for you!
> 
> Nunhead is nice, it's becoming very gentrified!



Well I'll stop the gentrification!  House prices will fall!


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh jesus, yes! That bakery on Nunhead Lane is outrageously good. 

Overall: Sensible prices, bit old skool, pleasantly unpretentious, not too much of  a rat run, not far from several places without being a place itself. Bit iffy for the big supermarket shop (Peckham, OKRd?).


----------



## IMR (Nov 17, 2009)

There's Morrisons at Rye Lane Peckham, Sainsburys at New Cross Gate. Lewisham market on Saturday is good and there's loads of cheap clothes shops there as well: Peacock, Blue Inc, Primark etc. The 484 bus takes the 'granny route' there.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Nov 17, 2009)

Guess Morrisons is the nearest supermarket, but you also have Lidl and Netto on Rye Lane for the cheaper stuff


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 17, 2009)

zenie said:


> it's becoming very gentrified!



Like fuck is it - there may have been a certain influx of FTB's & other E.Dulwich/HH/C'lam refugee's, but it's got a fucking long way to go yet


----------



## zenie (Nov 17, 2009)

DeadManWalking said:


> Well I'll stop the gentrification! House prices will fall!


 
haha I was just shocked that you were BUYING a house! 



Pie 1 said:


> Like fuck is it - there may have been a certain influx of FTB's & other E.Dulwich/HH/C'lam refugee's, but it's got a fucking long way to go yet


 
Have to agree to disagree there then. Nunhead has posh pubs, and a deli . Very soon the WC locals will be pushed out as has happened elsewhere, mark my words young man.  (all said rather tongue in cheek but it's definitley a changing since I first went there 10 years ago.)


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 17, 2009)

DeadManWalking said:


> Guess Morrisons is the nearest supermarket, but you also have Lidl and Netto on Rye Lane for the cheaper stuff


Depending on where you are there's a massive Sainsburys next to New Cross Gate station.

All I know about nunhead is it's in between New Cross Gate, Brockley and Peckham


----------



## IMR (Nov 17, 2009)

zenie said:


> Nunhead has posh pubs, and a deli .



The Rye Hotel is the poshest place near there. Once went in to have a Sunday dinner, and the roast beef came between two big Yorkshire puds, to make it look like a hamburger! You can't move in there for 3-wheeler buggies, I won't go now. It used to be nicer (imo) but didn't make enough money, hence the makeover.

The Golden Anchor is a lads' pub with pool tables, the Pyrotechnicist's Arms is mainly for your older working-class Nunheadite, and the Man of Kent is a bit of a dump, no one in there looks happy. The Old Nun's Head gets a more middle-class crowd, but not quite like the Rye Hotel.

Dunno what will happen with Pages 2, nothing seems to work well there for long.

Eating places: there's a newish Portuguese place where Churchill's pie shop used to be. Bajan Spice is ok, only been in once or twice tho, and am curious about The Restaurant.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 17, 2009)

Nunhead is fantastic.

Especially if the bitch is still wearing her wimple!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2009)

the 78 takes you from nunhead to civilization


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 17, 2009)

I go quite a lot to the Easycome acoustic club at the Old Nun's Head.

My impression of Nunhead is that it's perfectly ok, but nothing to write home about.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Nov 17, 2009)

I did hear page 2/Village Inn will be reopening soon


----------



## teuchter (Nov 17, 2009)

It's a complete nightmare trying to get back from town to Nunhead on the night bus.

I lived there for a couple of months, inbetween living in real places, in a friend's spare room. She is a bit bored of living there but stays for financial reasons.

Someone mentioned tumbleweed earlier in the thread - appropriately.

The cemetery is its most exciting feature.

I think it's the sort of place you move to once you get old and boring, but not quite old and boring enough to move out of London altogether.

Apparently the fishmongers does very good smoked mackerel.

Oh and did I mention it's a complete nightmare trying to get back from town to Nunhead on the night bus?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 17, 2009)

teuchter said:


> It's a complete nightmare trying to get back from town to Nunhead on the night bus.
> 
> I lived there for a couple of months, inbetween living in real places, in a friend's spare room. She is a bit bored of living there but stays for financial reasons.
> 
> ...


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 17, 2009)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


>



yeah - that struck a chord with me, too. 

thing is, grinder and i want a place to start a family, and to me that means a private garden/yard if it is in any way feasible.

we just can't afford to live anywhere desirable.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 17, 2009)

RubyToogood said:


> I go quite a lot to the Easycome acoustic club at the Old Nun's Head.
> 
> My impression of Nunhead is that it's perfectly ok, but nothing to write home about.



I've been there! Can be, er, changeable. Some great acts and some not so great


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 17, 2009)

I've heard good things about The Ivy House pub on Stuart Road never actually set foot in there myself but I've seen posters advertising  their comedy nights looks like it might be worth checking out


----------



## teuchter (Nov 17, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> yeah - that struck a chord with me, too.
> 
> thing is, grinder and i want a place to start a family, and to me that means a private garden/yard if it is in any way feasible.
> 
> we just can't afford to live anywhere desirable.



Well maybe Nunhead wouldn't be so bad if that's your plan.

In some ways the transport is quite good... trains to Victoria and Blackfriars, with option to change to the tube at Elephant. You are kind of reliant on the trains though. The ones from Victoria stop running relatively early. Getting back at night if you miss the last train is a real pain. (Especially on a weeknight when you just want to get to bed so you can get a reasonable night's sleep. While I was staying there this happened quite a bit and unless you want to fork out for taxis all the time, whenever you miss the last train you are in for an hour or two's journey back home.) The (343?) nightbus, which I found was pretty much the only useful one most of the time doesn't run very frequently and takes a rather circuitous route.

As for getting to and from Brixton - then there's the 37 which is OK and does run at night but only really takes you as far as East Dulwich/the top end of Peckham.

As I'm sure you know going east/west across South London isn't very easy by public transport - this got on my nerves a bit when I was staying in Nunhead because I wanted to come back and forth to Brixton a fair bit which I'd imagine you'd want to do too.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2009)

teuchter said:


> As I'm sure you know going east/west across South London isn't very easy by public transport - this got on my nerves a bit when I was staying in Nunhead because I wanted to come back and forth to Brixton a fair bit which I'd imagine you'd want to do too.


i've always thought that that was a top plot by london transport planners


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 17, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Well maybe Nunhead wouldn't be so bad if that's your plan.
> 
> In some ways the transport is quite good... trains to Victoria and Blackfriars, with option to change to the tube at Elephant. You are kind of reliant on the trains though. The ones from Victoria stop running relatively early. Getting back at night if you miss the last train is a real pain. (Especially on a weeknight when you just want to get to bed so you can get a reasonable night's sleep. While I was staying there this happened quite a bit and unless you want to fork out for taxis all the time, whenever you miss the last train you are in for an hour or two's journey back home.) The (343?) nightbus, which I found was pretty much the only useful one most of the time doesn't run very frequently and takes a rather circuitous route.
> 
> ...



Gimme a nice house and a commute to some nightlife over a crap house a stumble away from a club any day.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 17, 2009)

Transport-wise, things improve in the general area  in time for the Olympics - phase 1 to Finsbury Park, phase 2 to Clapham J. One change will offer up most of London.

I suppose you'd be looking at Queens Road, Peckham or Honour Oak.


----------



## IMR (Nov 18, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I think it's the sort of place you move to once you get old and boring, but not quite old and boring enough to move out of London altogether.



 I moved there because the house had a decent view out of the kitchen and bedroom window to Crystal Palace. Everywhere else that I could afford gave a view out to a back yard full of stuffed bin liners or Calor Gas cylinders.


----------



## prunus (Nov 18, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> yeah - that struck a chord with me, too.
> 
> thing is, grinder and i want a place to start a family, and to me that means a private garden/yard if it is in any way feasible.
> 
> we just can't afford to live anywhere desirable.



Careful of the primary schools round there then - you don't want to be in the catchment for Hollydale if you avoid it, from what I hear.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 18, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> thing is, grinder and i want a place to start a family, and to me that means a private garden/yard if it is in any way feasible.


prunus has a point... if your reason for moving is to start a family, then check out the schools round there - but you of all people should know this 

Why not go up to nunhead one weekend, go the pub have a big walk round see what sort of a feel you get for the place. 

It's easy enough to look up transport links on tfl, but getting a feel for a place, seeing what shops are around etc ifs different for eacdh person.



> we just can't afford to live anywhere desirable.


Desirable for who? Does that mean you can't afford to live somewhere more expensive? Doesn't necessarily mean it won't be more desirable for _you_ iyswim. I'd have a look in New Cross Gate, up telegraph hill way and brockley too. Nice areas - know lots of people with young kids round there.


----------



## zenie (Nov 18, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> yeah - that struck a chord with me, too.
> 
> thing is, grinder and i want a place to start a family, and to me that means a private garden/yard if it is in any way feasible.
> 
> *we just can't afford to live anywhere desirable.*


 
I can't believe you just wrote that 

jaw


floor


----------



## boohoo (Nov 18, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> yeah - that struck a chord with me, too.
> 
> thing is, grinder and i want a place to start a family, and to me that means a private garden/yard if it is in any way feasible.
> 
> we just can't afford to live anywhere desirable.



the thing is when you do start a family and you are at home with a baby, how far away are you from everything - family, friends, amenities? 

Anyway, aside from Nunhead, what are the other options? I like West Norwood?Crystal Palace... any bits of that cheap??


----------



## zenie (Nov 18, 2009)

Also, Honar Oak is nice, I don't know how pricey it is compared to Nunhead however.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Nov 18, 2009)

> I think it's the sort of place you move to once you get old and boring, but not quite old and boring enough to move out of London altogether.



I say nothing.

It's easy enough to get back to Peckham late at night and Nunhead's only a 10 min walk but I see your point.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 18, 2009)

DeadManWalking said:


> I say nothing.
> 
> It's easy enough to get back to Peckham late at night and Nunhead's only a 10 min walk but I see your point.



It's a shit point. I live somewhere even more suburban and dull than Nunhead. Within 12 mins I can be in the centre of town and can afford to have a lovely house and garden.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 18, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Desirable for who? Does that mean you can't afford to live somewhere more expensive? Doesn't necessarily mean it won't be more desirable for _you_ iyswim. I'd have a look in New Cross Gate, up telegraph hill way and brockley too. Nice areas - know lots of people with young kids round there.





zenie said:


> I can't believe you just wrote that
> 
> jaw
> 
> ...



sorry!  should have written "desireable" <- like that, in scare quotes.

It was a response to people saying that Nunhead has less going for it than East Dulwich or Herne hill or Brixton.  It's pretty obvious that they have nicer restaurants and more shops and better transport links, but we can't afford any of those places.


----------



## IMR (Nov 18, 2009)

Lots of streets in south London fall into one of just two patterns:

Cheap off licence/the shop that's never open but sometimes there's a light on inside at night/internet cafe/cheap off licence/some shop that smells of disinfectant/minicab office

or

Poncy delicatessen/estate agent/estate agent/Gourmet Burger Kitchen/estate agent/some shop bankrolled by a millionaire to give his wife something to do so she doesn't run off with her personal trainer

Nunhead Lane around 1999/2000 had a more old-school 1950s feel, with shops that were actually useful for most people. Most of them are still there. There was an attempt to turn an empty shop into an 'art space' but luckily that didn't survive for long.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Nov 18, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> It's a shit point. I live somewhere even more suburban and dull than Nunhead. Within 12 mins I can be in the centre of town and can afford to have a lovely house and garden.



Where's that then?  Is it walking distance to a town centre like Peckham?


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 18, 2009)

Now that Page 2 is no longer there is not much too it....lived in that pub for a couple of years ...as a place is a bit of nothingy though near to East Dulwich and peckham and quick to get most places....

I loved living there though the attraction was page 2, think Dick still owns it though the place has died a death


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 18, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Now that Page 2 is no longer there is not much too it....lived in that pub for a couple of years ...as a place is a bit of nothingy though near to East Dulwich and peckham and quick to get most places....
> 
> I loved living there though the attraction was page 2, *think Dick still owns it *though the place has died a death



nope


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 18, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> nope



for sure? he did buy the leasehold and was living above it last I heard....you in touch with the loveable old hobo? hows he keeping


----------



## DeadManWalking (Nov 18, 2009)

NUNHEAD HAS NO CHARITY SHOP! 

Travisty


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 18, 2009)

DeadManWalking said:


> NUNHEAD HAS NO CHARITY SHOP!
> 
> Travisty



does have an old fashioned hardware shop though


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 18, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> for sure? he did buy the leasehold and was living above it last I heard....you in touch with the loveable old hobo? hows he keeping



i'm friends with an urbanite who knows/knew him well, and last I heard he'd definitely sold it.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Nov 18, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> does have an old fashioned hardware shop though



An ironmongers?  Great.

And a shop that sells all sort of tat, not as good as Khan's Bargain Store on Rye Lane but still.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Nov 18, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> i'm friends with an urbanite who knows/knew him well, and last I heard he'd definitely sold it.




Was he the Irish guy?  Last heard he'd gone back to Ireland


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 18, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> i'm friends with an urbanite who knows/knew him well, and last I heard he'd definitely sold it.




Who is the urbanite pray tell...I used to know him very well though he dropped off the face of the earth when we left, he'll be gutted he missed our wedding It was him who made the pub to be honest when he lost interest it all went down hill...am intrigued to know what urbanites used to drink there about 4 / 5 years ago


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 18, 2009)

DeadManWalking said:


> Was he the Irish guy?  Last heard he'd gone back to Ireland



makes sense his daughter was there and spent enough time between the two....lovely bloke


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 18, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Who is the urbanite pray tell...I used to know him very well though he dropped off the face of the earth when we left, he'll be gutted he missed our wedding It was him who made the pub to be honest when he lost interest it all went down hill...am intrigued to know what urbanites used to drink there about 4 / 5 years ago



not at liberty to say, but you'd probably know them.  They may out themself later.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 18, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> It's a shit point. I live somewhere even more suburban and dull than Nunhead. *Within 12 mins I can be in the centre of town* and can afford to have a lovely house and garden.



Sounds unlikely. Where's that then? 

Have you got a number of friends who are close enough that you can meet them within 20mins of them phoning to ask if you fancy a pint?

Or, if you invite folk round to yours, do they feel it's a big effort to get there (and get home again after)?

Horses for courses... but that's the kind of thing that matters to me, as well as just having the feeling that you're living somewhere with a bit of life going on - whether or not you directly participate in it at any given time. I enjoy the fact that there is "stuff going on" around me whilst I'm going about my daily business, whether that's walking back from the tube station, or simply going to the shop.

These are the things that I missed when I was staying in Nunhead.


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 18, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> not at liberty to say, but you'd probably know them.  They may out themself later.



understood ...if the urbanite is about and you are still in touch with Mr D, pm me and I'll tell you who is asking after to the big man...he's one of the few people who I've lost touch with and regret


----------



## g force (Nov 18, 2009)

12 mins by train...same way I can be in London Bridge in 18 from Streatham. Of course you actually have to walk to the station and wait for the train.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 18, 2009)

g force said:


> 12 mins by train...same way I can be in London Bridge in 18 from Streatham. Of course you actually have to walk to the station and wait for the train.



And then change onto the tube if your destination doesn't happen to be right next to the train terminus.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 18, 2009)

teuchter said:


> And then change onto the tube if your destination doesn't happen to be right next to the train terminus.



as you would if it's the wrong tube line.  it takes 2 or three mins to get into the underground at victoria or london bridge.  the speed of the overland trains is fast, and you get masses more accommodation for your money.

Nunhead is quiet - but not being on the tube line doesn't make east dulwich or herne hill bad places to live at all.


----------



## g force (Nov 18, 2009)

I prefer not living on the tube TBH....travelling overground is far more civilised


----------



## boohoo (Nov 18, 2009)

This thread is turning into a polite bunfight. 

Having lived out of the way in east London before, you get use to what ever distance you have to travel to get from A to B. Nunhead does have some nice shops and the very beautiful cemetry.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 18, 2009)

DeadManWalking said:


> Where's that then?  Is it walking distance to a town centre like Peckham?



Dull and boring South Norwood. Nothing of note here (although the Country Park is amazing, and the lake is nice) apart from the Palace ground really, but it's incredibly cheap (far cheaper than Nunhead) and one stop from London Bridge.

There's only one or two pubs you'd drink in, and one or two restaurants you'd eat in, but we're 5 mins from all the restaurants in Palace, a bus ride from Brixton, Peckham, Herne Hill, etc, so who cares?

Beautiful 2 bedroom Victorian maisonette with full original features, garden, etc for £194k before the crash.

The same house in Herne Hill would be £300k. I can take a shit area to save £100k.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 18, 2009)

Yep, if it gets any more polite you might want to take it to the East Dulwich board. Might I suggest the Drawing Room forum?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 18, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Sounds unlikely. Where's that then?
> 
> Have you got a number of friends who are close enough that you can meet them within 20mins of them phoning to ask if you fancy a pint?
> 
> Or, if you invite folk round to yours, do they feel it's a big effort to get there (and get home again after)?



First question - got a few mates within 20 mins, most within 30 mins. 

Second question - yeah, I imagine they do feel it's an effort.

These would matter to me if I was single, but I'm not.

Oh, and re: times, London Bridge is 12 min train ride away. Admittedly I'm 3 mins from the station, so I should revise it to 15 mins.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 18, 2009)

teuchter said:


> And then change onto the tube if your destination doesn't happen to be right next to the train terminus.



Indeed, but then I never spend much time in the centre anyway, other than work. Zone 1 is for tourists, or doing touristy things like museums. I don't _need_ to be anywhere on any regular basis, so why wouldn't I save £100k by not being 15 mins away?

One argument is the 'last train' thing. Yeah, that would be a nightmare if a) I ever went out in the centre and/or b) I was single.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 18, 2009)

boohoo said:


> This thread is turning into a polite bunfight.





I remember that before I lived in zone 2, even Brixton seems remote and inaccessible. Then slowly, the longer I lived in London, the more I realised how accessible pretty much everywhere on a tube line or overland is.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 18, 2009)

How does not being single change the "last train" thing?

And since when are museums just for tourists


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 18, 2009)

Since it got too expensive in the middle part.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 18, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> How does not being single change the "last train" thing?
> 
> And since when are museums just for tourists



If I was single I'd go out more, maybe even to zone 1.

I've not said museums are for tourists, I have said that going to museums is a touristy thing to do. Which it is. 

Besides, you can be a tourist in your own city, surely?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 18, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Since it got too expensive in the middle part.


Which one of those questions is that an answer to? 

Lots of museums are free


----------



## boohoo (Nov 18, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> How does not being single change the "last train" thing?



and if single means "last train", is this a good spot for single women to find single men???


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 18, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> If I was single I'd go out more, maybe even to zone 1.
> 
> I've not said museums are for tourists, I have said that going to museums is a touristy thing to do. Which it is.
> 
> Besides, you can be a tourist in your own city, surely?


ok. Thank you  


boohoo said:


> and if single means "last train", is this a good spot for single women to find single men???


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 18, 2009)

Time to start riding the last train more then, I think.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 18, 2009)

boohoo said:


> and if single means "last train", is this a good spot for single women to find single men???



Single means staying out or night or getting a cab home. Last trains are for the becoupled or married.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 18, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Single means staying out or night or getting a cab home. Last trains are for the becoupled or married.


Ah, so if you want to drum up some wedding business, then that's the train to get.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 18, 2009)

boohoo said:


> Ah, so if you want to drum up some wedding business, then that's the train to get.



Uh huh. Especially if you want to guilt trip the drunken, late-home partners who've neglected their other half for a night's drinking.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 18, 2009)

So there is room for marriage/relationship counsellors to advertise their services on this train.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 18, 2009)

I used to go out at night more in the west end when i lived further away.  When you live in the suburbs (like, zone 5), central london is appealing.  Since moving to within easy reach of brixton etc, i never really go much further than that if it's going to be a late one.  I am lazy.

anyway, let's be constructive.  tecuchter and anyone else - your challenge is: an area easy reach of brixton (one bus plus a bit of a walk at most), plus public transport commute into Borough area.  no further out than the zone 2/3 borders.  Properties commonly available in the manner of 2+ bedrooms, ground floor with private garden and not on a red route or anything silly (i need to park my car somewhere)   £210,000 max asking price (without need for much doing to it).

We reckon we've got: Nunhead, Peck'nam, Tulse Hill, West Dulwich, possibly Crystal Palace, the Tulse hill end of West Norwood.

Strikeout streatham - we're not interested.  Apart from anything else, Kanda lives there!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 18, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> I used to go out at night more in the west end when i lived further away.  When you live in the suburbs (like, zone 5), central london is appealing.  Since moving to within easy reach of brixton etc, i never really go much further than that if it's going to be a late one.  I am lazy.
> 
> anyway, let's be constructive.  tecuchter and anyone else - your challenge is: an area easy reach of brixton (one bus plus a bit of a walk at most), plus public transport commute into Borough area.  no further out than the zone 2/3 borders.  Properties commonly available in the manner of 2+ bedrooms, ground floor with private garden and not on a red route or anything silly (i need to park my car somewhere)   £210,000 max asking price (without need for much doing to it).
> 
> ...



All those would have been very unlikely before the crash, but if prices have dropped 20% you should be fine I reckon.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 18, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> All those would have been very unlikely before the crash, but if prices have dropped 20% you should be fine I reckon.



no, all those are viable and places where we're looking - I'd like to know of any others that people think we should be looking at that meet the criteria.


----------



## prunus (Nov 18, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> I used to go out at night more in the west end when i lived further away.  When you live in the suburbs (like, zone 5), central london is appealing.  Since moving to within easy reach of brixton etc, i never really go much further than that if it's going to be a late one.  I am lazy.
> 
> anyway, let's be constructive.  tecuchter and anyone else - your challenge is: an area easy reach of brixton (one bus plus a bit of a walk at most), plus public transport commute into Borough area.  no further out than the zone 2/3 borders.  Properties commonly available in the manner of 2+ bedrooms, ground floor with private garden and not on a red route or anything silly (i need to park my car somewhere)   £210,000 max asking price (without need for much doing to it).
> 
> ...



Loughborough Junction ftw.

http://www.homes24.co.uk/doc.html?_a=view&id=823998


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 18, 2009)

prunus said:


> Loughborough Junction ftw.
> 
> http://www.homes24.co.uk/doc.html?_a=view&id=823998



does fit all the criteria - but we've discounted it because it feels a bit grim,  some of it.  but i forgot camberwell...  we're looking at camberwell too.


----------



## zenie (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeh, I wouldn't want to live in LJ


----------



## prunus (Nov 18, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> does fit all the criteria - but we've discounted it because it feels a bit grim,  some of it.  but i forgot camberwell...  we're looking at camberwell too.



It's not as grim as it appears, especially some of the back streets set just back from Coldharbour Lane (that link is actually in the low-rise bit of the Loughborough Estate in fact, didn't notice that initially).

We've been here for 8 years, had our kids here, it's a very very kid-tastic area, loads of people doing the same - it's a great community feel, better than I've had anywhere else.  I can let my kids run free in Ruskin Park knowing that every third adult there will know them by sight and name and vice versa.  Decent schools, too, and really near town.

Don't knock it as an area to settle in - have a look.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 18, 2009)

How can nunhead possibly be interesting enough for 4 pages?


----------



## g force (Nov 18, 2009)

It isn't. Anyhow Streatham FTW!

Last train home is brilliant for eavesdropping...man the conversations i;ve heard I could ruin careers and relationships


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 18, 2009)

g force said:


> It isn't. Anyhow Streatham FTW!
> 
> Last train home is brilliant for eavesdropping...man the conversations i;ve heard I could ruin careers and relationships



Most last trains are horrible, aren't they. Puke wagons. The last train to Norwood Junction is a stopping one, which takes 20 mins. I hate it. I always try and get the last direct train, which is always empty


----------



## teuchter (Nov 18, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> First question - got a few mates within 20 mins, most within 30 mins.
> 
> Second question - yeah, I imagine they do feel it's an effort.
> 
> ...



Yeah but how often are the trains? You need to divide the time interval by two to get a realistic average time. And as already mentioned, it only gets you to London Bridge whereas if you're in Brixton you have both branches of the Northern Line plus the Victoria line, and all of the zone 1/2 stations on those lines, within about half an hour of getting on the train.

It's a significant difference. To say you're 15 mins from central London is rather meaningless.



ChrisFilter said:


> One argument is the 'last train' thing. Yeah, that would be a nightmare if a) I ever went out in the centre and/or b) I was single.



There you go - old and boring. If you weren't old and boring it wouldn't be much good to you.



spanglechick said:


> anyway, let's be constructive.  tecuchter and anyone else - your challenge is: an area easy reach of brixton (one bus plus a bit of a walk at most), plus public transport commute into Borough area.  no further out than the zone 2/3 borders.  Properties commonly available in the manner of 2+ bedrooms, ground floor with private garden and not on a red route or anything silly (i need to park my car somewhere)   £210,000 max asking price (without need for much doing to it).
> 
> We reckon we've got: Nunhead, Peck'nam, Tulse Hill, West Dulwich, possibly Crystal Palace, the Tulse hill end of West Norwood.
> 
> Strikeout streatham - we're not interested.  Apart from anything else, Kanda lives there!



Out of those choices I'd go for Streatham. And I don't really like Streatham. Next choice Tulse Hill. At least you're still fairly handy for Brockwell park which is a big plus in my books.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 18, 2009)

(loving the ChrisFilter/teuchter bunfight - it's so civilised)

I reckon Tulse Hill would be good option as close to Brixton, friends, tube station, Brockwell Park. Food shopping isn't the best - but Brixton/ Streatham/West Norwood isn't too far away.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 18, 2009)

boohoo said:


> (loving the ChrisFilter/teuchter bunfight - it's so civilised)
> 
> I reckon Tulse Hill would be good option as close to Brixton, friends, tube station, Brockwell Park. Food shopping isn't the best - but Brixton/ Streatham/West Norwood isn't too far away.



I loved living in Tulse Hill. Would have bought there, were we able to afford it.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 18, 2009)

it isn't as simple as picking one location, though.  if we look in all those places we may only find one or two contenders.  there isn't a great deal of stock on the market, really.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 18, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Yeah but how often are the trains? You need to divide the time interval by two to get a realistic average time. And as already mentioned, it only gets you to London Bridge whereas if you're in Brixton you have both branches of the Northern Line plus the Victoria line, and all of the zone 1/2 stations on those lines, within about half an hour of getting on the train.
> 
> It's a significant difference. To say you're 15 mins from central London is rather meaningless.



Not really. I lived in Brixton for years, and honestly, it feels more of a hassle to get there from work than it does it get home now. If I get the right train from City Thameslink, I can go from work to home, door to door, in less than 35 mins. Also, I rarely have to get the tube which is a massive bonus in terms of sanity, and expense.

It doesn't matter how often the trains are (there's 3 within 15 mins after 8am) because you adjust your journeys to the timetable.




teuchter said:


> There you go - old and boring. If you weren't old and boring it wouldn't be much good to you.



Ha, boring maybe, but I'm 27. Who really goes out in the centre... and why? Unless it's clubbing or to a free party, then why would anyone in their right mind choose to go out in zone 1?

I go out in Brixton, Peckham, Crystal Palace, etc. And more commonly than that, to house parties.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 18, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Not really. I lived in Brixton for years, and honestly, it feels more of a hassle to get there from work than it does it get home now. If I get the right train from City Thameslink, I can go from work to home, door to door, in less than 35 mins. Also, I rarely have to get the tube which is a massive bonus in terms of sanity, and expense.
> 
> It doesn't matter how often the trains are (there's 3 within 15 mins after 8am) because you adjust your journeys to the timetable.



Obviously it depends on the particulars of where you work etc. I get to work in 30mins door-door. If I was to change jobs, there would be a good chance my journey time wouldn't increase too much, whereas for you it could make a massive difference.




> Ha, boring maybe, but I'm 27. Who really goes out in the centre... and why? Unless it's clubbing or to a free party, then why would anyone in their right mind choose to go out in zone 1?



Clubbing or parties - not very often in Zone 1, but now again in Zone 2 or 3 on the other side of the centre.

I will often meet friends from North London at a pub / restaurant, in Zone 1 because it's handy for everyone, or near my work, or near their work. And then there are exhibitions and museums and concerts and the like. 

The kind of shopping you can't do locally.

Getting to work meetings in random locations around central London first thing in the morning. Being able to get up as late as possible is important to me.

And when I am going out of London I can get to any of the main terminii relatively easy and quickly. If I arrive back in London at 11 on a Sunday evening at Euston or Paddington I can get back home relatively quickly. For me, the difference between getting home on one or two tubes in 45 mins or so, and a sequence of tube/bus/train that might take more than twice as long, in those kinds of situations, is important.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 18, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Obviously it depends on the particulars of where you work etc. I get to work in 30mins door-door. If I was to change jobs, there would be a good chance my journey time wouldn't increase too much, whereas for you it could make a massive difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All valid points in their own right, but my point is that paying £100k less for a house, or getting a far nicer house for the same money, is more important to me than how quickly I can get home from a part of town I rarely frequent.


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 18, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> How can nunhead possibly be interesting enough for 4 pages?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 18, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Desirable for who? Does that mean you can't afford to live somewhere more expensive? Doesn't necessarily mean it won't be more desirable for _you_ iyswim. I'd have a look in New Cross Gate, up telegraph hill way and brockley too. Nice areas - know lots of people with young kids round there.



Ditto - in fact in my department at work all the other women live in the 3 areas you described (apart from one who is bang smack in the middle of East Dulwich..) and they all have babies/are pregnant.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 18, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> All valid points in their own right, but my point is that paying £100k less for a house, or getting a far nicer house for the same money, is more important to me than how quickly I can get home from a part of town I rarely frequent.



Sure. I have no objection to you making that choice. Different people have different priorities.


----------



## oryx (Nov 18, 2009)

zenie said:


> Also, Honar Oak is nice, I don't know how pricey it is compared to Nunhead however.



Honor Oak Park FTW. There's a direct bus to Brixton (P4). It takes about two and a half years but you don't need to change.

http://www.homes24.co.uk/property/h...flat-apartment-forest-hill-london-se23-949106


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 19, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I've been there! Can be, er, changeable. Some great acts and some not so great


I don't think that's entirely fair. The overall standard is very, very high, far higher than most open mike nights. But it's not somewhere you'd go if you want your music polished and professional, it's the sort of place musicians go to try out new material, or just to have a go.

I went tonight and saw some incredible acts, a couple of mediocre ones and two total beginners, but I wasn't subjected to the usual terrible crap you get at open mike nights, and the good bits were sublime. Usually, even if the acts aren't that great they're at least interesting/charming/funny.


----------



## zenie (Nov 19, 2009)

oryx said:


> Honor Oak Park FTW. There's a direct bus to Brixton (P4). It takes about two and a half years but you don't need to change.
> 
> http://www.homes24.co.uk/property/h...flat-apartment-forest-hill-london-se23-949106


 
We did it the other week Brixton to Brockley on the P4 and it wasn't that bad.  It was quite late with no traffic mind 

I take it you've registered with a tonne of agents spangles?


----------



## fogbat (Nov 19, 2009)

RubyToogood said:


> I don't think that's entirely fair. The overall standard is very, very high, far higher than most open mike nights. But it's not somewhere you'd go if you want your music polished and professional, it's the sort of place musicians go to try out new material, or just to have a go.
> 
> I went tonight and saw some incredible acts, a couple of mediocre ones and two total beginners, but I wasn't subjected to the usual terrible crap you get at open mike nights, and the good bits were sublime. Usually, even if the acts aren't that great they're at least interesting/charming/funny.



I think you've said what I was trying to say, but you communicated it much better


----------



## Scarlette (Dec 12, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> for sure? he did buy the leasehold and was living above it last I heard....you in touch with the loveable old hobo? hows he keeping



Sorry for resurrecting an old thread but Spangle just told me about the Dick mention. He does own it but is mainly living back in Ireland. Last I heard from him was an answerphone message saying he was turning it into an Italian restaurant. I drove past the other day and saw that this was the case. I lost his number due to a phone mishap though so annoyingly can't contact him.


----------



## twister (Dec 12, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> All valid points in their own right, but my point is that paying £100k less for a house, or getting a far nicer house for the same money, is more important to me than how quickly I can get home from a part of town I rarely frequent.





teuchter said:


> Sure. I have no objection to you making that choice. Different people have different priorities.



Chris, he is offically your bitch.


----------



## gracious (Dec 12, 2009)

apparently they're selling up at the old nun's head... just not enough middle class clientele there to make it pay. goes on the market in january.


----------



## Pie 1 (Dec 14, 2009)

gracious said:


> apparently they're selling up at the old nun's head... just not enough middle class clientele there to make it pay. goes on the market in january.



Interesting. 
One of my mates lives 50m down the road from it so I know it quite well & I always have said that something just didn't click there after the re furb. 
The owner's the same guy who owns the The Gowlett, which is a successful & pleasant modern neighbourhood pub with a warm atmosphere - The Old Nun's Head has never managed to capture that - always feels cold & a bit lonesome in there - can't put my finger on it, but something about it's just not worked.


----------



## gracious (Dec 14, 2009)

> can't put my finger on it, but something about it's just not worked.



probably johnny gowlett's coke problem... he moved over from the gowlett to the nuns head taking a lot of his fave staff with him. unfortunately they were/are all quite problematic coke fiends. 

that plus the fact that the nuns doesnt have any cosy corners, and its too light in there.


----------



## Pie 1 (Dec 14, 2009)

gracious said:


> probably johnny gowlett's coke problem



Tbh, Everything else in the area pales into insignificance on that front after the old bar crew from Magdala on Lship lane, ED 




gracious said:


> the fact that the nuns doesnt have any cosy corners, and its too light in there.



Yep, for sure. 
All that lovely wood & still not a hint of coziness - even when they have a fire going. That takes quite an effort!


----------



## Cowley (Dec 15, 2009)

gracious said:


> apparently they're selling up at the old nun's head... just not enough middle class clientele there to make it pay. goes on the market in january.



Is anyone really surprised?

I mean Estate Agents were trying to do a good job of ramping areas like Nunhead & the like by saying "There's plenty of Period Houses here and a Fishmongers, it's up & coming you know, 400K for a 2 bed terrace in this part of town is a bargain!"


----------



## ethel (Dec 15, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Single means staying out or night or getting a cab home. Last trains are for the becoupled or married.



does it? i get the last train pretty often. 

little cheer for hither green. manor park side anyway


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 15, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> How can nunhead possibly be interesting enough for 4 pages?



Indeed. I'd never heard of it until now. Is it like a cross between Minehead and Nuneaton?


----------



## g force (Dec 15, 2009)

Yes it is, yet somehow even duller than both of those places.


----------



## gracious (Dec 15, 2009)

> 400K for a 2 bed terrace in this part of town is a bargain!



period 2/3 bed terrace with garden going in nunhead atm for 240k, the other side of the rye (only slightly closer to e.dulwich) they are going atm for 350+ 

i think nunhead could be a v. good investment, but not pre-crash. the nuns head was just a bit before its time.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2017)

Here's a buzzword laden on-trend press release for you Nunhead folks:

*FOUR HUNDRED RABBITS LAUNCHES NEW SOUTH LONDON PRODUCER COLLABORATION MONTHLY SPECIAL SOURDOUGH PIZZAS*

*Four Hundred Rabbits* is launching a new series of South London Producer Collaboration monthly special sourdough pizzas, celebrating the talented local artisan makers close to their acclaimed neighbourhood restaurants in Nunhead and Crystal Palace.

October’s exclusive offering showcases the superb _Blenheim Black & Scotch Bonnet Hot Sauce_ made by Peckham-based streetfood barbecue star *Slow Richies* using nearby craft beer expert *Brick Brewery’s*black IPA, accompanied by _cashel blue cheese, cavolo nero, pickled red cabbage, crème fraîche and pumpkin seeds_. Lovers of all things fermented, the team pickle their own red cabbage on site, and its sharp acidity provides the ideal balance against the creamy blue cheese and smokey spicy sauce on this vegetarian sourdough pizza.

In November, the popular pizzeria will pair up with British charcuterie champions *Cannon & Cannon*, who run cured meat bar Nape in Camberwell, to present the limited edition topping combination of _hot smoked pork belly, kimchi, wood-roasted pineapple, smoked mozzarella and crème fraîche_.

As with all of Four Hundred Rabbits' renowned London sourdough pizzas, the rotating producer partnership specials will be cooked in the wood-fire oven and feature their award-winning 48-hour proved dough base, with its unique flavour and light chewy texture. Drawing influence from traditional Neapolitan pizzas but building on this to serve up something that is very much their own, the co-founders are passionate about using the best innovative British ingredients for their toppings. Each month both a vegetarian and a meat seasonal speciality are on offer - throughout October guests can sample the rich mix of _Rare Breed Meats’ venison, house pickled red cabbage, cavolo nero, pecorino, San Marzano DOP tomatoes and Fior di Latte mozzarella_, as well as the smokey creation exhibiting Slow Richies X Brick Brewery spicy sauce.

The new South London Producer Collaboration pizzas will be on the menu to enjoy either in the relaxed welcoming surroundings of the team’s much-loved all-day venues in Crystal Palace and Nunhead or to take home, and will also be available in half-sizes for children. Regularly recognised as one of the best pizzas in London, visitors can also now take advantage of Four Hundred Rabbits’ loyalty scheme and earn one point for every pound they spend at the restaurants, with rewards including free pizza, wine and desserts. Craft beers fans can take their pick from the latest lineup of draught schooners, cans and bottles, and those looking to finish their meal with something sweet can design their own bespoke sundae of seasonal flavours provided by Gelupo, like ricotta, fig and walnut gelato and plum sorbet.

https://breedlike.400rabbits.co.uk/

*Four Hundred Rabbits Nunhead:*
143 Evelina Road, London, SE15 3HB
Open Tuesday - Sunday from 12pm (last orders 9:30pm). Closed Mondays
020 7732 4115 / nunhead@400rabbits.co.uk


----------



## sealion (Oct 16, 2017)

Load of old shite


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 17, 2017)

you can walk 10 mins up the road to the Gowlett and have a proper basic rustic pizza and a pint with none of that hipster shit going on. cheaper as well


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 17, 2017)

Police are appealing for help to find a man missing from *Nunhead*.

*Roger Buckle*, 52, was last seen at 7.30pm on Monday 2 October 2017 in the Kirkwood Road area.

Roger is described as black, 6ft 3ins and of slim build. He speaks with a West Indian accent. It is not known what he might be wearing.

Officers are growing increasingly concerned for Roger's welfare.

Anyone who has seen him is asked to contact officers at Southwark via 101 or @MetCC







Roger Buckle:  Anyone who has seen him is asked to contact officers at Southwark via 101 or @MetCC​


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 18, 2017)

Every time I see the this thread title, I want to post something blasphemous.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2019)

Great free festival coming up 



> Over 40 live acts have been booked for Nunfest 2019, including indie music star Joss Cope, MC Afrikan Boy, Brixton Buzz faves Pregoblin, Bas Jan, Santana Mongoley, Ye Nuns, Lewis Barfoot, Honey Hahs, Tugboat Captain and the Nunhead Community Choir with more to be announced.
> 
> More details on the Facebook event page



Bands galore at the free Nunfest music festival on Saturday 20th April, 2019


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 16, 2019)

looks like nice weather for it too


----------

